# T-shirt size popularity



## stewie4891 (Oct 17, 2009)

Greetings,
I'm planning on having a couple of hundred shirts printed and I'm skeptical about the sizes. Is there a way I can find out the popular t-shirt sizes sold based on the area?


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

T-shirt size wasn't one of the Census questions last year so I don't know where you would find the information.

I normally use the following ratio when I make shirts or when customers ask me your question:

Small: 1
Medium: 1
Large: 2
XLarge: 2

I might also change it a little bit depending on your target market. If it was for a hotdog eating contest I would make more of the larger sizes, if it was for a Yoga class then more of the smaller.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

large, extra large and 2xl around here.


----------



## kidcrazed (Dec 24, 2010)

It depends entirely who you're printing for. When we print for the local bands with a young following we print significantly more smalls and mediums, when it's for a car show it's more larges and XL's


----------



## designerscounty (Oct 25, 2011)

Guys: L XL and 2XL 
Girls: M and L 
That is our focus. We do get other sizes printed, but focus on these.


----------



## QuadGear (Feb 26, 2010)

Its a very sticky subject, because its all based on what you are doing. We just opened a mobile store, our sales are targeted to the same audience. Some designs we sold out of S and M while not selling any larger sizes, one shirt we sold out L and XL and no sales of smaller sizes, All our 2XLs of one design went off the shelf and only one other design even sold a single 2XL. So crazy what people want!


----------



## FineLife (Nov 23, 2010)

designerscounty said:


> Guys: L XL and 2XL
> Girls: M and L


Same here


----------

